# Hello



## foreveryours (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm new here so i'll tell you a bit about myself 
If my signature works the baby pictured below is my baby Binka she is 10mths old and she is a birman 
Fidget our other baby is due to have kittens very soon so i am very excited  
My partner and his baby Fidget recently moved in 
Both are indoor cats although hence the pregnancy Fidget was not strictly indoors until she moved in here 

I am regestered with the CAV as of about two days ago 
I got my first choice for prefix names which is BeaBIRMAN 
Bea is Latin for "Bringer of Joy" 

I will keep everyone updated on the babies as everything progresses


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Your cat's gorgeous!


----------



## Juicy Lucy (Aug 30, 2004)

I have never heard of that breed but my god she is gorgeous. wow.
I am on the waiting list for a ragdoll kitten, and just picked up a himie 3 weeks ago, but what a beauty you have...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! What a beautifu Birman you have! I'll move this to the "Say Meow" forum, so that more people will know we have a new member, and can say "Hi."


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

What a cute kittie. Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Katsprat (Mar 18, 2004)

Glad you found the forum! You have an absolutely beautiful cat! I can wait to see the kitten pics when they arrive.

katsprat


----------



## foreveryours (Sep 3, 2004)

**

Because she isn't actually mine
After the kittens are weened its the first thing we will be doing 
Thanks for showing an interest

UPDATE: She is getting a lot bigger everyday now and you can feel the little babies moving all the time I don't think she has long to go now


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I love Birmans and Ragdolls, they are soooooooo cute! Please remember to post pictures of the kittens when you get a chance


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

A belated welcome to the forums  My cousin has a Birman, they are gorgeous


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

